# handsome/pretty/well designed villagers?



## Greninja (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi I'm bored and just wanted to make this thread 
My personal favorites of well designed villagers are:
Zell
Merengue
Diana
Just named a few I wanna know yours!


----------



## Danielle (Sep 8, 2014)

Aesthetically speaking, Diana is my favorite. I love the white + pastel colors she has.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool I actually started with Diana


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 8, 2014)

I also like Merengue and her theme of looking like a tasty treat. I also love Drago looking like a dragon, and I think m favorite out of all is Tia.


----------



## Story (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmm mine would be:
Gladys
Beau
Flurry
Lionel
Tiffany
Carlos
Pecan
Chief

Yeah, I know what you are thinking: that's a random list. But yeah, I think these character designs are really unique and handsome looking to me.


----------



## Marisska (Sep 9, 2014)

For me, Peanut, Chrissy and Merengue. So good looking!


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Imo Francine is the prettiest villager. Her face is just beautiful.


----------



## starlark (Sep 9, 2014)

Beau goes superbly with his shirt, although I'm 100% sure the designers tailored it specifically for him.
But Julian is so...so...handsome. :')
And Fauna looks like the most realistic deer out of the pack


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2014)

As far as well-designed I like Shep and Mira. I love their theming. <3


----------



## Bravedart (Sep 10, 2014)

I think gala is really pretty! Her flowers and her eyes are adorable c:


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I love Blanche. Her house, original shirt, and character design just go so well together.


----------



## Mango (Sep 10, 2014)

pietro
frita
muffy
willow


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 10, 2014)

In my opinion, Merengue is the most aesthetically pleasing. Her overall color scheme of red, pink, and white is cool to me. Idk if that makes sense. But I tend to like softer colors as opposed to say, a villager who's bright orange or bright green.


----------



## patriceflanders (Sep 10, 2014)

Danielle said:


> Aesthetically speaking, Diana is my favorite. I love the white + pastel colors she has.



couldn't agree more (a pity she being a snooty, only "down" side), also like Fauna's apparence (very realistic, yes) / I think all deer are very nicely build and have beautiful expressions (except for Fuchia, who to me is plain ugly)

most handsome one to me is Fang (all time favo)

cutest : Tabby (he he / ever seen her angry ?)


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 10, 2014)

Zell, Beau, Bruce...yeah the deer are all really handsome. 
Julian is very gentlemanly, there's something very attractive about him.

As for the pretty girls, Monique is very glamorous and beautiful to me. Same with Olivia. They seem beautiful. 
Fuchsia is pretty too. I like her blond hair, and she's pink. She just seems really cool to me. 

As far as designs, it's a very long list, but the unique ones are my favorite...like Ankha, Pietro, Coco, Lucky, Stinky, Ribbot, Marcel, Phoebe, Ruby, Merengue, Julian, Drago, etc...

There are also just the ones that are super cute, which would be everyone else I have in my town ATM and a few more like Shep, Agnes, Gala, Fauna, all the cats, etc...

Gosh, I love like half of the villagers, so I can't narrow anything down to just a few names. XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

I personally like the villagers with unique designs, such as
Frita, Pietro, Merengue, Savannah, Julian, Victoria...

I think you get the gist


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 10, 2014)

I really like Anchovy's design. Everything about him screams dork (coconut head, gigantic brows, lazy, wide eyespan, etc), which I find adorable.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 10, 2014)

Punchy! ;v; He's the most adorable little thing ever. The first time I saw him, he became my instant favourite. >3<
I also really like the design of most of the penguins - they're so cute!


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 10, 2014)

Felicity
Julian
Whitney
Doc
Skye
Ribbot
ALL THE DOGS
Shep (yes he's a dog, but so cute he's worth listing alone!)
Colton
Muffy
Apollo
Flora
Lily
Gala
Peggy

I just know I'm forgetting someone awesome...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

I..uh...

I like Sparro because I like birds, I like Molly because she is CUTE, and I like Mira because she looks straight up awesome.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fauna, Blaire, Muffy, Kicks, Shep, Ankha, Drago, and Tammi are the ones I like best. I feel like their designs are the prettiest and most creative.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

All the cats, deers, frogs (especially Lily <3) and Mira~


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 12, 2014)

Fang - I think he's a really good looking wolf lol
Merengue, Tangy, Frita, Tia - I like how they're designs are related to food. I think it's really unique.
Gala, Maple, Lily, Monique, Diana - They have really pretty designs and they look pretty too. :O
Ankha - I really love her design goes well with her being a cat.


----------



## en_1gma (Sep 12, 2014)

Lucky the dog.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's my top 10 for best designed ;D
1. Stitches
2. Diana
3. Zucker
4. Coco
5. Merengue
6. Tia
7. Lucky
8. Phil
9. Julian
10. Frita


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

Robot Frog.
Sailor Venus as a Rabbit.
Unicorn Dude.
Teddy Bear.
Apple Ham-Ham.
Just to sum it up.


----------



## 1kiki09 (Sep 13, 2014)

Stitches. He was made to look cute and cuddly! he also reminds me of my own stuffed bear I had long ago... although seeing that he is a living teddy bear is a bit creepy....


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 13, 2014)

*P I E T R O*


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Oooooo there's lots of really pretty ones but I think the pretties are anything pink haha.
Cookie
Flora
Peanut
Marina.. etc.. Also, Skye, Poppy, Deirdre, Lily, Wolfgang. All V/ cute too!


----------



## hzl (Sep 15, 2014)

Pashmina's colours are really nice! I got rid of her because of her house placement though


----------



## Umbvix (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know all the villagers, but I think the two prettiest in my town right now are Diana and Vesta. uwu


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 16, 2014)

In my village I would say:

1. Stitches - the color contrast and eyes are really something.
2. Ankha - almighty Egyptian Goddess-like
3. Pietro - he's so colorful..I laugh at him most of the time especially when he is carrying that umbrella!
4. Merengue - I love that strawberry shortcake theme

Villagers I don't have:
1. Tangy - little orange
2. Frita - Frenchie Fries
3. Lucky - Mummy Dog

But I would say KID CAT kicks-ass... he is so cool. I want him!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Cherry, Timbra, Olivia, Tiffany, Bonbon, Rooney, O'hare, Rasher, Static, and Eugene!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 16, 2014)

Bonbon and Felicity are so adorable!

I also like Whitney and Diana's elegant look uwu'


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 16, 2014)

SeraphicOrder said:


> In my village I would say:
> 
> 1. Stitches - the color contrast and eyes are really something.
> 2. Ankha - almighty Egyptian Goddess-like
> ...




Well, You'll be surprised! Pietro was based in a kids drawing!  well, at least I heard that... that there was a kind of contest in japan to design villagers and there was a kid that draw this little clownish guy, then the AC designers made a better version of him and here he is! (I have him in my town, he is so cute!)

In my opinion, Bianca is such a lovely tiger <3 White with black spots, with her pink vest! <3


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

I really like Ankha. Her Egyptian headdress is beautiful!


----------



## oranje (Sep 28, 2014)

I like Colton a lot.  I think he looks so cute! <3 I also really like how the lion villagers are designed too.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 28, 2014)

I honestly think you should give Bree a chance!


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 28, 2014)

I think o'hare is the most...handsome villager? Feels weird calling a rabbit handsome, but o'hare is one dapper little rabbit. Felicity is very cute, so she has my vote for prettiest c:

theme wise, I think merengue is cutest!


----------



## Greninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Love all your guys feedback!


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 28, 2014)

*I was trying to make a list, but the list was huge. Let's just say there are a lot of well designed animals in my opinion.*


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 28, 2014)

Zell is definitely the best looking villager in my opinion. Those spiral horns! Those different colored ears! His faaaace! I really think all the deer are really well designed, him, Erik, Beau, and Fauna in particular. 
I love Walker's design. I heard someone say, I can't remember if it was in this thread or elsewhere, that he looks like he belongs in one of those black and white Mickey Mouse cartoons 
Lucky and Ankha are awesomely unique (even though I'm not a big fan of the cats). So are Zucker and Vesta.
Lobo, to me the best wolf (more like best villager ever tbh). I love his eyes!
Molly, the cutest little duckling.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

I love Tiffany's design!











She looks like Audrey Hepburn @///u////@


----------



## Wholockian (Sep 30, 2014)

Chief, Rosie, Lolly, Goldie (... really anyone in my siggy)


----------



## Coach (Sep 30, 2014)

Cleooooooo!


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 30, 2014)

All the deer are really beautiful, Beau, Fauna and Deirdre to be specific. 
Winnie, she's beautiful.. Poppy as well, Skye, Bunnie, Wolfgang, Marina, Flora, Cookie, Molly..
I think most of the natural colored are really beautiful.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty much all the deer. I don't think a single one has a bad design. Which is why they'eve ended up becoming my favorite animal to have in the game! Even if I've only had two so far which are Beau and Fauna. Really wanna get my hands on Diana though cause I love her pastel palette. 

*EDIT:* I've completely forgot about Deirdre, I once had her to!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 7, 2014)

I think Beau, Fauna, and Diana have the best designs IMO 
Dotty still rules them all though


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Kennnnnnn


----------



## Greninja (Oct 7, 2014)

Radda said:


> Kennnnnnn


I totally agree!


----------



## Chinoiserie (Oct 7, 2014)

Merengue definitely!


----------



## savanna (Oct 9, 2014)

Soleil, but she never gets any recognition.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 9, 2014)

Do non-villagers count? Cause if so, Blathers!
Otherwise I'd have to saaaaaaay... Zucker. I mean he's a living Takoyaki ball, thats pretty creative!
Although the stick in his head looks a little painful D:


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I think Marshall is reallt well designed, tbh. There's a reason he's so popular.

Others I find well designed are Drago (or Draco? I'm still sleepy lol), Tia and Margie, Cherry, Coco and a whole bunch of tier 5s.


----------



## amarillo (Oct 14, 2014)

MY favorite are all the villagers that are made to look like something else, like Drago, Julian, Phoebe, and Hans are meant to look like a dragon, a unicorn, a phoenix, and a Yeti. And of course all the animals meant to be other animals not in their assigned species: Papi the okapi, Anabelle the aardvark, Erik the moose, Savannah the Zebra, and Tammi the lemur. (The food villagers are fantastic too, of course: Merengue, Tangy, Zucker and so on!)


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 15, 2014)

I think Keaton has a great design. His colours are fab and he looks just like a parrot, very appealing and exotic. He was a pleasure to have in my town ^_^


----------



## Swablu (Oct 15, 2014)

In my mind, Stitches. Just looking at the colour palette he has shows hes been really worked on and if really paid off


----------



## Kimo-Hime (Oct 15, 2014)

My tastes might be a little weird but I do adore these lovelies~.

Flora (Pink and cute flamingo! Easily a favorite in my town. )
Blanche (I just love the white coloring, she's very lovely~.)
Beau (Very cute, very simple but very cute.)
Zucker (I just adore Zucker, I need him in my town. ;o; )
Tia (I really love the whole teapot design as a tea lover, I need her as well.)
Julian (C'mon he's a unicorn and he's quite handsome! Just got him today as well. >w< )
Merengue (I adore the sweet appeal so much. ;/////; Who could say no to that?!)
Marshal (Such a cute design. ;~; Why so cute?!)

Please note this is no order, I just threw my personal favorites out there in terms of appearance.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

Diana, Merengue, Portia, Shep, Marshal, Whitney, Skye, Drago, Flora
Really well themed neighbors are my downfall


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

Marshal, Merengue (who I'm currently plot resetting for!), Julian, Beau, Erik and Fuchsia!


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 19, 2014)

Ankha is pretty well designed.
I also love Merengue and Ribbot.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

mayorofskyloft said:


> I really like Ankha. Her Egyptian headdress is beautiful!



yes she's very nice, her mouth (lips turned downwards) is the only thing really off
to me, that's what gives her an unfriendly apparence


----------



## Eline (Oct 28, 2014)

ZELL! i have to say I think the deer villagers in general are really pretty. But Zell omg


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 28, 2014)

For me it's a long list
I agree that *all the deers* are very lovely
*Mira* (looks like a sailor scout)
*Tia* (Pretty elephant that looks like a teapot)
*Merengue *(Rhino that looks like a shortcake, her name itself is a yummy pastry)
*Ankha* (her personality suits her + cats were either feared or sacred in egypt a long long time ago)
*Penelope* (Bows for ears, i just wished they made her more cute and a better color scheme)
*Punchy *(his eyes literally looked like he's been punched)
*Pheobe* ( I believe they made her to look like a phoenix)
I also love the sibling pairings *Francine + Chrissy* and *Filbert + Peanut*
*Stitches* (His name suits his concept of being a bright coloful stuffed bear + his eyes are stitched as an X"
*Zucker* (made after a yummy snack called Takoyaki, it include octopus in the middle of it, yummmmm)
*Julian* (elegant unicorn, he's all sparkly and elegant like how most people would imagine a unicorn)
*Snake* (ninja bunny)
*Marshal* (such a pretty boy and his smug personality suits him. He reminds me of a kpop star)
*Coco*(I think she was inspired by a coconut but also back in first AC for game cube, if you were  to reset, your character's face would look like that)
*Clay*(The intricate patterns that is made on him looks it was inspired but from ancient statues or pots that were made out of clay


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 28, 2014)

Rosie, well because she is extremely cute
Stitches, because he is a cute teddy bear
Sky
Olaf(goes so well with his shirt)
Croque, he looks like a cute asian frog xD


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 28, 2014)

Maple is very pretty. (And cute!)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 28, 2014)

Fang <3<3


----------



## liedewijtje (Oct 30, 2014)

victoria


----------



## asuka (Oct 31, 2014)

Roscoe. And Teddy. And Beardo. <3


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 1, 2014)

Beardo <3 my love.


----------



## requiem (Nov 1, 2014)

i love fauna, she has such a cute face, i feel like she looks most realistic out of all of them.


----------



## Toadette (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, Fauna is soo cute! I love Julian's design as well. He's so purdy xD


----------



## Lavandula (Nov 2, 2014)

I really like Rhonda. I like her color combination and design.


----------



## encrown (Nov 2, 2014)

I think Diana or Poppy are my favorites design-wise. Diana is really pretty and Poppy is simple, but it makes her cute :3 especially her eyes


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

Isabelle. I just think she's adorable, though her personality really helps with that as well. Her joyous little face greeting me when I turn on the game is possibly my favorite part.
It's a shame you only really ever see her in the office. It would be nice if she had a house in the village and you could assign her days off so you can hang out. Hopefully in future games, if you're still a mayor and she's still your secretary they allow this feature, since it makes sense with Isabelle considering she's essentially your employee, so you should be able to give her the day off. (It wouldn't really work with other 'store owners' like Nook since they aren't employed by you).


I also love Stitches. His design is just so adorable, as though he's one of those really old teddy bears you've had since you were a baby. His somewhat absent minded personality is also great.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 4, 2014)

Fauna the Deer is so cute! All the deers are pretty well done tbh!


----------



## nard (Nov 4, 2014)

All of them. They are all beautiful.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 4, 2014)

I think out of all the villagers, based on pretty designs, I think that Diana is my favourite. I think her pastel design is just absolutely adorable & gorgeous! I love it! ;v;


----------

